

Standards-defying functional-programming macros for the C preprocessor - signa11
https://github.com/mcinglis/macrofun

======
nkurz
This is surprisingly clean and well-commented. Good work!

Jens Gustedt's P99 is a similar resource:
[http://p99.gforge.inria.fr/p99-html/index.html](http://p99.gforge.inria.fr/p99-html/index.html)

Can anyone else speak to whether he is interpreting 6.10.3.4 of the C11
standard correctly? [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf)

